# A Place In The Sun: looking for expats in the Costa Calida and Torrevieja region



## AlexandraShaw

A Place In The Sun (Channel 4) is looking for expat couples to take part in our programme. We are looking for couples who have relocated to or spend the winter months in either the Costa Calida region or Torrevieja and surrounding towns. They would need to be happy to share their experiences of living in Spain on camera with our presenter.

If you are interested in taking part, please e-mail alexandra.shaw[at]aplaceinthesun.com with your name and contact information.


----------



## AlexandraShaw

*A Place In The Sun: looking for expats*

Hello,

A Place In The Sun (Channel 4) is now looking for expat couples living up to approx. 1 hour inland from Alicante airport (areas such as Sax, Pinoso, Benidorm etc). If you are interested in appearing on camera in an interview with our presenter about your experiences of moving and living abroad, please contact alexandra.shaw[at]aplaceinthesun.com

Thank you


----------



## xabiaxica

AlexandraShaw said:


> Hello,
> 
> A Place In The Sun (Channel 4) is now looking for expat couples living up to approx. 1 hour inland from Alicante airport (areas such as Sax, Pinoso, Benidorm etc). If you are interested in appearing on camera in an interview with our presenter about your experiences of moving and living abroad, please contact alexandra.shaw[at]aplaceinthesun.com
> 
> Thank you


ermmm Benidorm isn't inland


----------



## Stevesolar

xabiachica said:


> ermmm Benidorm isn't inland


Oh come on - why let the truth get in the way of a good story?


----------

